# Usambara baboon slings?



## phyrphreek (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm looking for pictures of Usambara baboon slings...I don't have a camera and am trying to find out what may be some new additions to the family....pictures of _slings are difficult to find. Thanks for all your help!_


----------



## widowkeeper (Jun 13, 2007)

do a search i saw some on here a week or so ago cute lil guys


----------



## SnakeManJohn (Jun 13, 2007)

http://www.eightlegs.org/usambara/JULIO3~1.JPG


----------



## CedrikG (Jun 13, 2007)

Nymph





Sling





And later ... of course this one is special, but its to show the coloration change.






And later, but this one is darker then all other sling i've seen


----------



## phyrphreek (Jun 13, 2007)

*Thanks!*

Thanks,great pics but I don't think that's what I have (Although I doubt it could have been anyway,I've had her about 6 months and I never saw eggs) The boyfriend called to tell me,said it had a black carapace,and was very fuzzy. Hmmmm....


----------



## widowkeeper (Jun 13, 2007)

CedrikG said:


> NymphAnd later, but this one is darker then all other sling i've seen


quick question ive heard of two color morphs red and tan but have seen very few pictures of tan ones and those were questionable .anyone got any pictures of the tan morph? would love to get my hands on some if their is indeed a color morph sorry not trying to hijack your thread


----------



## CedrikG (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi

Theres 4 color form, 

UMV : Usambara mountain variant
RCF : Red color form
TCF : Typical color form
DCF : Dark color form

the UMV, RCF and UMV form are disponible in the hobby, the DCF is extremly rare, only seen one picture of a female in captivity.

I'Ve got no TCF Pterinochilus murinus, but here's a link to one from Timo's site
http://baboonspiders.de/popup_galerie.php?id=116

Here's my UMV






RCF


----------



## widowkeeper (Jun 13, 2007)

thank you for clearing that up for me..would love to get ahold of some of the dcf but dont sound like anyones got any  would love anymore links you have on the differnt color forms


----------



## CedrikG (Jun 13, 2007)

Ok

browse in there
http://baboonspiders.de/galerie.php?lang=en

Here's a link to the legendary Pterinochilus murinus DCF, a spider I would give my mom for,
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/attachment.php?attachmentid=60600&stc=1&d=1172781081


----------



## widowkeeper (Jun 13, 2007)

thank you again  oh and when you trade you mom get me a couple too just offer up your  brothers /sisters /wife whatever im not picky


----------



## CedrikG (Jun 13, 2007)

Unfortunaty i've already traded my brother's and wife :?


----------



## massmorels (Jun 13, 2007)




----------

